# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  ищю BIOS Foxconn 6100K8MA help :^(

## БиZone

не могу найти BIOS Foxconn 6100K8MA 

Foxconn 6100K8MA.Смотрел в Everest'е пишет - Версия BIOS C51GK8MA series 54AW1S44 10/19/06

Собственно сама проблема: ставлю видюху GF220 1024 Palit и при загрузке BIOS встаёт колом, на старых PCI-e работает нормально, а с новыми такая проблема:confused:

----------

